# Newbie!



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

I have been lurking around here for a while but never posted as not much has happened for us yet. We contacted our LA in March and have attended our information evening.

We have been waiting to hear about an initial visit and I had expected to wait a while to get a date but have just been contacted by a social worker today and arranged for her to come on Monday. Eeeekk!

So, just wanted to say hello really. The posts on here are really helpful and I have reading through old posts for what to expect.


----------



## ariellamcbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi!!


Good luck with your journey!

Xx


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck with your initial visit and welcome to here


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome. Glad you've got it in the diary! 
Gettina x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the mad house!  Feel free to share, rant, question, celebrate here everyone is lovely!


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck and welcome


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi duckeggblue
I'm a newbie here to and like you have gained a lot of information from reading the posts on here too.
My husband and I attended our first info event last Wednesday and were able to book our initial visit which is Thurs!!! 

I'm guessing you are probably like us and spending this lovely weekend cleaning & tiding!

Good luck with your visit on Monday


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck with home visits ladies, we cleaned like mad! And we were so nervous but it was fine. We actually quite enjoyed it, the 2 hours flew by.....


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Trinajc - yes, mad cleaning - tell you what it warm work in this weather! 

Luckily we are too busy to dwell and get too nervous but expect I will be a bag of nerves on Monday morning


----------



## juboo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome, I'm not new but I don't tend to post often but it's such a friendly and useful site!
This week we finished our home study, we have actually really enjoyed it and don't panic about your initial visit, we went mad, I even bleached the grout in the bathroom lol!! 
Roll on our panel in October, can't wait to follow your journey xxxx


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Juboo, congrats in finishing your home study!

I haven't gone mad but DH has painted the garden fence...thought it was a step too far and he would have been better helping me out in the house... it looks good though...if she even looks out there's that is!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow and hope it is a positive experience  

Not sure if you have been as mad as me, I spent ages in the biscuit isle today trying to make a decision on what biccies to get for Thurs! lol

Hubby didn't go as far as painting the fence (although it does need it!) but he did do some weeding and cut the grass, we have blitzed the bathroom & kitchen and hope its not too clean & tidy that they think a child wont fit in - I cant wait to have toys all over the place and dirty finger marks on the telly lol

Any way hope you get a good sleep and let us know how things go tomorrow


----------



## juboo (Dec 26, 2012)

Ha ha it's so funny what we do, I was obsessed with cleaning (esp as we have 2 dogs!) but we were defo not doing quite as much as home study progressed lol!
I hope it all went ok? X


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, visit went quite we'll I think. She was with us for about 2.5 hrs and said that she was happy with everything. The only thing is that they usually like 12 months between last treatment and starting the adoption process, which would  mean waiting until November. She is going to speak to her manager about it though as was happy that we have moved on to see if there is any flexibility. So we are waiting to hear the verdict! 

So pleased to have got this first meeting over with as didn't get a wink of sleep last night. It was all quite relaxed though and I really didn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

So glad it went well and felt relaxed, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome regarding having to wait. I'm sure if she felt you are in the right place about moving on then they have to judge each person individually. 

I look forward to following your journey xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
Room for a small one, am new to this side of it, always had used the ICSI side in previous years - on a new journey now.


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Trinajc, added a little good luck message to your post x

Crabby agh - always too for a small one! What stage are you at?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone  

I'm a newbie too. Been to info day and info evening, submitted form of interest and waiting for date of initial meeting. Apparently they don't do a home visit anymore under the new regime at our LA so we will have to go to their office. 
Can't start until August due to tx in Feb but SW said that will work out well as new regime will be underway and we should be looking at AP in March / April 2014. 

Very excited to get going. 

Good luck everyone and look forward to chatting more about our experiences as we get going. 

GG xxxx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

hi and welcome you will find this site invaluable there is always someone who can help who has been through a similar experience


best of luck


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to all the newbies.  This forum is fantastic for support and advice.  Good luck with your journeys


----------

